# Favourite red pill blogs and forums



## Frank Banana (Mar 24, 2014)

What are your favourite red pill blogs and forums? 

My favourite ones are returnofkings and the forum that is associated with it, and happierabroad, and the MGTOW forum.


----------



## MysteryMan1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Can you provide links to said sites?


----------



## Frank Banana (Mar 24, 2014)

MysteryMan1 said:


> Can you provide links to said sites?


Return Of Kings - For masculine men

http://www.rooshvforum.com/

Index : Happier Abroad Discussion

MGTOW HQ • Men Going Their Own Way Forums • Index page


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I believe there is a subreddit. r/redpill


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

man boobz | misogyny. I mock it.


----------



## Redpill (Mar 20, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> man boobz | misogyny. I mock it.


Clicked the link and saw the picture at the top of the page stating the fact that a majority of child abusers are women. 

Didn't see anything I disagreed with. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

You bet! Please continue reading there, it is ALL ABOUT the red pill.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Paranoia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What is this Redpill and blog thing about? 

I notice both Frank Banana and Red Pill are new to TAM and posting about this same thing so the mind is curious...


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> What is this Redpill and blog thing about?
> 
> I notice both Frank Banana and Red Pill are new to TAM and posting about this same thing so the mind is curious...


Urban Dictionary: red pill


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, I get the Matrix reference (hello, Keanu Reeves! Hubba Hubba) but I don't get what all this red pill blogging is about?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

So a quick search tells me it's a it's a woman-hating, homophobic thing? 

Haha. Good luck with that.

Here is a gem from one of the websites:

_I have had the following experience with countless American women, in situations both where I was already hooking up with them and only pursuing them. We’ve been exchanging texts. She’s answered each one within a few minutes. Then I say something like, “So, want to grab a drink Friday night?” And I am met with silence. Now if I say to a buddy, “Hey, what’s up with hanging out tomorrow night?” he will usually let me know—he won’t just leave me hanging. But even if you’re a high value guy, American women often have no sense of propriety here. For them, the brief awkwardness of saying “I’m busy” or “I don’t want to hang out” is not outweighed by the feeling that they should show a little respect to a guy who’s not only giving them awesome orgasms, but treating them pretty well.

Yet on the whole, women are endlessly fickle and capricious; their analytical powers—such as they are—don’t come with much steadiness or backbone. Letting people know where they stand, like notions of honor and obligation, are often no more than inconveniences to be shrugged off. It is for the same reasons that women tend to be so ungrateful and disloyal._

And to think that woman didn't want to grab a drink with him. :rofl:


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> So a quick search tells me it's a it's a woman-hating, homophobic thing?
> 
> Haha. Good luck with that.
> 
> ...


I don't have enough of a command over the English language to use "capricious" and "fickle."

But this guy has a way with words. Total keeper. :lol:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> So a quick search tells me it's a it's a woman-hating, homophobic thing?
> 
> Haha. Good luck with that.
> 
> ...


The sad part about this is the man posting doesn't understand that for a woman,our whole life we're constantly getting it shoved down our throat to BE NICE!!!
So yeah,of course it's going to be easy for one of his buddies to come right out and say "hey dude I'm busy." He wouldn't think anything of it. The women know the second they reject a man,even politely,they'll be labeled as a b*tch or uptight or whatever negative adjective you want to insert.So we're left not knowing what the hell to do so we leave the man hanging while we try to figure out a NIIICE way of turning him down.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> So a quick search tells me it's a it's a woman-hating, homophobic thing?
> 
> Haha. Good luck with that.
> 
> ...


Sad really, I know a guy like this at my local watering hole. He is twice divorced and swears its all because of American woman, in particular the white ones (he's white too BTW). I don't think he has been laid in like forever. Its hard to be charming to the ladies when you are carrying so much bitterness around. 

Did I also mention that he is an underachieving pot head? Pretty sure that has nothing to do with the failed marriages though.....


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> Sad really, I know a guy like this at my local watering hole. He is twice divorced and swears its all because of American woman, in particular the white ones (he's white too BTW). I don't think he has been laid in like forever. Its hard to be charming to the ladies when you are carrying so much bitterness around.
> 
> Did I also mention that he is an underachieving pot head? Pretty sure that has nothing to do with the failed marriages though.....


Interesting. I know 2 guys like this IRL and both are underachievers , one of them is a pot head.
They drip with bitterness and always blaming others for their failings. Some people just cannot take responsibility for where they end up in life so have to blame others.


----------



## NotTooSure (Jan 13, 2014)

Confused. I still don't understand what this is all about? I get the Matrix reference but that is it. Isn't every blog about free thinking... isn't that what a blog is, an opinion piece? Is "red pill" just a new buzz word basically describing this?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> The women know the second they reject a man,even politely,they'll be labeled as a b*tch or uptight or whatever negative adjective you want to insert.So we're left not knowing what the hell to do so we leave the man hanging while we try to figure out a NIIICE way of turning him down.


Lol. Well I guess I am the opposite of that. I have zero problems telling a guy "I don't want to go out with you." Or "No" If he asks me out and I don't want to.

But I hear what you are saying about niceness. That posts thing about women being disloyal and ungrateful--yeah, no. And that's why he probably couldn't get a date. 



ReformedHubby said:


> Sad really, I know a guy like this at my local watering hole.


I love local watering holes. 



ReformedHubby said:


> He is twice divorced and swears* its all because of American woman, in particular the white ones (he's white too BTW).*


Funny :rofl:


----------



## SirLoin (Mar 24, 2014)

NotTooSure said:


> Confused. I still don't understand what this is all about? I get the Matrix reference but that is it. Isn't every blog about free thinking... isn't that what a blog is, an opinion piece? Is "red pill" just a new buzz word basically describing this?


The blogs are mostly opinion, yes. It seems to have grown out of the dating scene. Pick up artists started operating on the assumption that men and women were different. They found some scientific studies that supported that assumption, and then they started posting dating strategies (focusing mainly on short-term, sexual relationships), along with results from said strategies.

From the dating scene, the "red pill" blogs have grown into blogs geared toward married men, divorced men, and men who don't want to marry, or even date.

But it's a small niche. Most people think that men and women are the same.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

SirLoin said:


> But it's a small niche. *Most people think that men and women are the same.*


LOL, I know you didn't mean it that way. We are most definitely not the same. That's the beautiful aspect of it.


----------



## SirLoin (Mar 24, 2014)

ReformedHubby said:


> LOL, I know you didn't mean it that way. We are most definitely not the same. That's the beautiful aspect of it.


Heh, right. There are obvious physical differences. But most of those blogs argue that the sexes think differently, feel differently, have different motivations and goals, and that different sexual strategies are appropriate for both sexes.

That's the part that most people disagree with. Most folks think that men and women think alike, want the same things, and that the same sexual strategies work equally well for both sexes.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

SirLoin said:


> Heh, right. There are obvious physical differences. But most of those blogs argue that the sexes think differently, feel differently, have different motivations and goals, and that different sexual strategies are appropriate for both sexes.


The sexes do think differently in many ways.We have different feelings and different sexual needs sometimes. But they aren't black and white differences.They overlap a lot. 

What I can't get on board with is the nasty undertone that women are somehow evil and should be held down instead of treated as equal human beings. Equal doesn't mean carbon copy.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm still lost, but that is nothing new. I stopped self-medicating a while back and for anyone downing red, blue, green or any other color pills, my advice don't do it. The world is a beautiful place when you are sober and greet each other with a warm Aloha.

My wife said I can give out Aloha as long as I don't spread my Aloha


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

That is adorable, Dre.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Red Pill and the Matrix reference has quite simply to do with how many men think, women, life, and love operate, versus the reality of understanding, recognizing, and actively _self-managing_ how they operate.

It's a tool box.

Some use it to create something better for themselves.

Others use it like a weapon.

Kind of like gunpowder. You can make something brilliant and attractive, and fun like fireworks. Or, you can make a bullet, put in a gun and point it at someone.

The only red pill content that usually gets discussed here is MMSL. Which many red-pillers don't consider red pill at all.

Keep in mind gents, we're on a marriage forum. That's the pervasive theme.


----------



## SirLoin (Mar 24, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> Seems FrankBanana, RedPill and SirLoin, all newbies to TAM as of this month, are advocating it.


I'm interested. Which of my descriptive statements did you interpret as advocacy?


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

SirLoin said:


> That's the part that most people disagree with. _*Most folks think that men and women think alike, want the same things, and that the same sexual strategies work equally well for both sexes.*_


Who are most folks? Men and women do want a most of the same things. But we go about reaching our destination in different ways a lot of times.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

ReformedHubby said:


> Who are most folks? Men and women do want a most of the same things. But we go about reaching our destination in different ways a lot of times.


In this case?

'Most folks' would be ... 'many women'.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Deejo said:


> In this case?
> 
> 
> 
> 'Most folks' would be ... 'many women'.



A study in evolutionary ecology of some fish species that change gender based on size and environmental cues would favor such an assumption at some point. :rofl:


----------



## SirLoin (Mar 24, 2014)

ReformedHubby said:


> Who are most folks? Men and women do want a most of the same things. But we go about reaching our destination in different ways a lot of times.


You quoted my answer in your post. "Most folks" are the people who think men and women think the same way and want the same things. I think a large majority of people believe that.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Deejo said:


> In this case?
> 
> 'Most folks' would be ... 'many women'.


Really? I'm almost forty and still learning I guess. I understand equal rights should be for everybody but I thought both genders these days accept that we are different. Can't imagine that fart jokes apply to both genders (just an example albeit crude).


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow. Lot of people talking about things they know nothing about based on a 5 or 10 minute Google search and read on a pick up artist's website. 
Oh, and Manboobz is definitely NOT Red Pill.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Please note I said manboobz is ALL ABOUT the red pill, which is it. It is all about mocking the MRA/PUA/evo-psyche bullcrap that results from people swallowing red pills.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

drerio said:


> A study in evolutionary ecology of some fish species that change gender based on size and environmental cues would favor such an assumption at some point. :rofl:


Such as Danio rerio and Amphiprion ocellaris? There is even some speculation about Phylomedusae and Dendrobates frog species, and anecdotal reports of varanids (varanus acanthurus)

Damn ... I just got your username ... I'm slow sometimes.

And ... **** sapiens


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Deejo said:


> Such as Danio rerio and Amphiprion ocellaris? There is even some speculation about Phelsyuma and Dendrobates frog species, and anecdotal reports of varanids (varanus acanthurus)
> 
> Damn ... I just got your username ... I'm slow sometimes.
> 
> And ... ***** sapiens*


hardest species to work with in science research. They just don't cooperate :rofl:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Edited my post above, I always confuse the Latin name for a day gecko species and monkey frogs.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

ReformedHubby said:


> Really? I'm almost forty and still learning I guess. I understand equal rights should be for everybody but I thought both genders these days accept that we are different. Can't imagine that fart jokes apply to both genders (just an example albeit crude).


Most want to accept the idea.
Get down to the details of where those differences are?

Not so much.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

Those are nice fake tits. He had a great plastic surgeon. Good nose job too. So THATS what the red pill is. It keeps coming up. What a bunch of whiny pussies. Grow a pair.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Frank Banana said:


> What are your favourite red pill blogs and forums?
> 
> My favourite ones are returnofkings and the forum that is associated with it, and happierabroad, and the MGTOW forum.


Frank,
Your choice of favorites is a bit telling. The sites you mentioned are but a corner of the Red Pill subculture that has been growing like crazy during the past couple of years. Anyone that takes it lightly or dismisses the vast majority of its adherents does so at the risk of being blind sided by it.

If you want a much better taste of what Red Pill really is, try
HERE
HERE
HERE
HERE
HERE
HERE
HERE

and

HERE

And of course we shouldn't forget that TAM's very own Athol Kay at Married Man's Sex Life blog is part of the Red Pill crowd.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> The sexes do think differently in many ways.We have different feelings and different sexual needs sometimes. But they aren't black and white differences.They overlap a lot.
> 
> What I can't get on board with is the nasty undertone that women are somehow evil and should be held down instead of treated as equal human beings. Equal doesn't mean carbon copy.


It is the unfortunate over reaction to the realization that women are not the fairer sex, but rather just human. Some folks don't have the maturity to handle that.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

kipani said:


> Those are nice fake tits. He had a great plastic surgeon. Good nose job too. So THATS what the red pill is. It keeps coming up. What a bunch of whiny pussies. Grow a pair.


Or have them snipped and tucked. It's all good.

I was responding to drerios post about spontaneous gender change in the animal kingdom.

Miss Canada wasn't spontaneous.

And I doubt showing that photograph to any male would result in, "Gross ... that's a dude."

So, you don't support his choice to live the life he/she is comfortable with, and instead take a shot at the surgical procedure to make her look and appear like a woman?

My ... how sexist.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

kipani said:


> Those are nice fake tits. He had a great plastic surgeon. Good nose job too. So THATS what the red pill is. It keeps coming up. What a bunch of whiny pussies. Grow a pair.


LOL, Your bluntness is refreshing.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Deejo said:


> Or have them snipped and tucked. It's all good.
> 
> I was responding to drerios post about spontaneous gender change in the animal kingdom.
> 
> ...



What do I know my fish don't blog or post. If any transgenic form starts up a blog, we are all in trouble. I am pretty sure they will not be very congenial.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

Where'd you draw that conclusion Deej? I said he had nice tits and a nose job. I never said or even hinted that I didn't support his choices. He wants to be a chick, thats fine. And yeah, I used to pass that photo around, just to get guys to call him hot before I said "ITS A GUY" and then they'd be all "AHH GROSS, YOU TRICKED ME" and I'd have a good laugh. 

I was calling the red pill doods pussies, not Jenna (Thats his name right?) All I see is wah wah wah when I read their stuff. I don't hate guys. And I believe in equal rights, not special rights.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

kipani said:


> Where'd you draw that conclusion Deej? I said he had nice tits and a nose job. I never said or even hinted that I didn't support his choices. He wants to be a chick, thats fine. And yeah, I used to pass that photo around, just to get guys to call him hot before I said "ITS A GUY" and then they'd be all "AHH GROSS, YOU TRICKED ME" and I'd have a good laugh.
> 
> I was calling the red pill doods pussies, not Jenna (Thats his name right?) All I see is wah wah wah when I read their stuff. I don't hate guys. And I believe in equal rights, not special rights.


I was being sassy.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Wait, that is a pic of a guy? I would be in so much trouble if I were single again. 

I am so easily confused and duped.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I don't have an issue with what red pill is.

I have an issue with how it is sometimes implemented and practiced.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

kipani said:


> I was calling the red pill doods pussies, not Jenna (Thats his name right?) All I see is wah wah wah when I read their stuff. I don't hate guys. And I believe in equal rights, not special rights.


And I'd be remiss in my duties if I didn't point out to you that even though you don't like what someone has to say, you can't just call them puss!es.

That breaks the rules Kip.

Disagreement is fine. Disrespect is not.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah its our miss canada >_> Big controversy. And sorry.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> Frank,
> Your choice of favorites is a bit telling. The sites you mentioned are but a corner of the Red Pill subculture that has been growing like crazy during the past couple of years. Anyone that takes it lightly or dismisses the vast majority of its adherents does so at the risk of being blind sided by it.




OH NOOOOOO!!!!!

We might be BLIND SIDED by ... by...... wait, what exactly were we going to be blind sided by? :rofl:

Here, if you want some good advice, read this:

I Married a Sex God: Sex God Advice for Pick Up Artists


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

I've watched some of those pickup artists on youtube today. The guy was clueless. Is it really an art when getting a girl to sex you is easier than burping your ABCs?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

kipani said:


> I've watched some of those pickup artists on youtube today. The guy was clueless. Is it really an art when getting a girl to sex you is easier than burping your ABCs?



My youngest son has that talent, burping ABCs.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah, the red pill is the home of "don't ask women what they want, because they don't KNOW what they want"...and then they give all these totally real and completely SCIENTIFIC reasons for why women don't know what they want. 

Or maybe they don't want to ask women what they want because the women ALWAYS say "I don't want to be with a douche". Right?

But see because "science", the PUA's will say "but women DO want to be with a douche, these guys over here TOLD me so!"

:rofl:


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

Eh.. Personally, I think it's because women are told they're supposed to be and feel a certain way. They're supposed to grow up, get married, have babies. And that'll make them happy. So when they get it, and they're NOT happy after a decade or so, they become confused. It's nothing but a biggggg fat lie society starts in us as children. When you sit back, and you think, and you examine.. "What do I really want?" "Why aren't I happy?" Her brain is confusing her. Her heart tells her one thing, her clam tells her another. it's usually because she wants new dong. 

I mean women are usually givers in the relationship. They give and give and give. And men just come to expect it. Then when the love starts to fade, the resentment starts to build and you just get plain sick of entitled guys who take advantage, disrespect, and use their penis as an excuse. I mean our clits have double the nerve endings, and its actually quite large and inside of us for the most part. Men brainwash each other into 'being men'. "Don't cry" "Don't be yourself" "Assert your alphaness" "Men don't have feelings" - Ironically, It's my understanding they take far, far longer to get over a relationship than we do. Men are very sensitive. 

When women get older, they see past the bullcrap and the brainwashing and then, they know what they want. As for men, they're taught a bunch of bullcrap too. They grow up believing it. Hell, a lot of the guys here believe it. I'm still trying to wrap my head around the fact that a lot of them think younger girls are into older guys. I don't see that lasting.

If you have a woman who's loyal to you, or a man for that matter. Who respects you, and doesn't outsource, then be thankful. There's not many of them left.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yeah, the red pill is the home of "don't ask women what they want, because they don't KNOW what they want"...and then they give all these totally real and completely SCIENTIFIC reasons for why women don't know what they want.
> 
> Or maybe they don't want to ask women what they want because the women ALWAYS say "I don't want to be with a douche". Right?
> 
> ...


I hear ya FH, I am not an ally of PUAs. I don't believe you can really attract women if you have hatred towards them in your heart.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

You can attract them hubby. Women don't need to like somebody to have sex with them. They just won't stick around.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

kipani said:


> Eh.. Personally, I think it's because women are told they're supposed to be and feel a certain way. They're supposed to grow up, get married, have babies. And that'll make them happy. So when they get it, and they're NOT happy after a decade or so, they become confused. It's nothing but a biggggg fat lie society starts in us as children. When you sit back, and you think, and you examine.. "What do I really want?" "Why aren't I happy?" Her brain is confusing her. Her heart tells her one thing, her clam tells her another. it's usually because she wants new dong.
> 
> I mean women are usually givers in the relationship. They give and give and give. And men just come to expect it. Then when the love starts to fade, the resentment starts to build and you just get plain sick of entitled guys who take advantage, disrespect, and use their penis as an excuse. I mean our clits have double the nerve endings, and its actually quite large and inside of us for the most part.
> 
> When women get older, they see past the bullcrap and the brainwashing and then, they know what they want.


I can honestly see why you feel this way. And I'm sure some men on TAM are terrified by your posts. I can't speak for your reality but when you find the "one" a whole lot changes. Its quite possible to marry someone that you really connect with. I should know. I spent the first couple of years of my marriage acting like I wasn't married. Honestly the sex wasn't better with other people. Subtly different but not better. You seem skeptical that a man/woman can be happy monogamously. Its definitely possible, and those of us that find it are fortunate.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

kipani said:


> You can attract them hubby. Women don't need to like somebody to have sex with them. They just won't stick around.


Agreed, perhaps its my preference. But I'd rather charm the panties off than game them off. To me there is a difference. Hope that wasn't inappropriate.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

I get the PUA stuff to an extent, and to be fair, it's not all the same so I don't want to lump it all together. The better stuff is like a way of teaching guys to fake confidence until they have it. The worse stuff is basically just teaching you to find someone desperate or low enough in self esteem that you can coax them into sex they're not all that excited about.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

Actually the part of that post that I thought was the strangest was "you're there to help take care of the children" -- like that's a bad thing? I love being with my daughter.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

Priorities John. You've got em right.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Even when I was in the deepest of the deep of Red Pill subculture, I was ALREADY wondering why these guys were expecting women to sleep with someone who hated them.

It's a thoroughly exhausting and sad way to live.


----------



## Redpill (Mar 20, 2014)

Unfortunately, men are nothing more than wage slaves to women (whom I like to refer to as cupcake or princess). 

Many men here are deluded into thinking otherwise, just take one good look at the infidelity section. It has nearly 4x the posts of any other section on the forum, and nearly 8 out of 10 threads are about a WW. 

There are even a few female posters here (whom I won't mention) who left good solid marriages so they could hook up and have hot steamy sex with their "alpha" male "bad boy" because their devoted hubby just didn't do it for them anymore.

Being a king, loving, responsible and considerate man who treats his wife with respect? LOL. Sorry, she's not interested. That's too boring.


----------



## Redpill (Mar 20, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yeah, the red pill is the home of "don't ask women what they want, because they don't KNOW what they want"...


Because most don't really know. 

A woman's mind is a constant raging storm of irrational emotions. Only a strong male with leadership skills can guide her in the right direction.

Sure, there are some anomaly's in the matrix. But generally speaking, it's spot on.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Redpill said:


> Unfortunately, men are nothing more than wage slaves to women (whom I like to refer to as cupcake or princess).
> 
> Many men here are deluded into thinking otherwise, just take one good look at the infidelity section. It has nearly 4x the posts of any other section on the forum, and nearly 8 out of 10 threads are about a WW.
> 
> ...


Are you for real?


----------

